# Tank Breeding Caribe's



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

It seems like lots of people have had success breeding red bellies in their tanks. I had a pair of reds that bred weekly and I raised about 50 of the fry. I am wondering if I can hope to be as lucky with caribe's? I bred my reds in my 125 and my caribe's will live their lives in a 180 early next year.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i hear its possible but not likely. good luck though.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Should be possible if the conditions are right. It has been done before.
From what I know, breeding cariba is very similar to breeding reds, so just give it a try (it's not the tank size that would be a limiting factor here).

If you do and succeed, would you mind keeping a log, to document everything that you do and everything that happens inside your tank (preferably with pics), similar to what NIKE did with his reds (see here)???


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

I sure will. I used my cam corder to document the breeding and the spraying of the eggs and would love to get caribe's on film like that.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I've personally seen a breeding pair and owned their offspring before. Caribe seems to be a more difficult fish to breed due to agression towards each other and the need for a large tank. The water condition is a bit tricky.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

What kind of water conditions need to be intact? I want to put my caribas in breeding mode too. I heard that its good to have alot of plants. Would (8) 6"-7" caribas be good in a 180? If I wanted to add more, would it not be good for breeding?


----------

